# Anyone using multimedia/pvrxxx on FreeBSD 9?



## dohmniq (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello,

I have an AverMedia AverTv M113 (based on the Conexant CX23416) MPEG-2 encoding PCI card installed in a machine running FreeBSD 9.2 but I'm struggling to get the multimedia/pvrxxx port to work. I'm using the latest version of the port by way of portsnap although I had to make several changes to get it to compile.

`pciconf -lv` says:


```
none2@pci0:1:6:0:       class=0x040000 card=0xc01a1461 chip=0x00164444 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Internext Compression Inc'
    device     = 'iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = video
```

When I do `kldload cxm`, the following appears in /var/log/messages:


```
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: cxm0: <Conexant iTVC16 MPEG Coder> mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff at device 6.0 on pci1
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: cxm_iic0: <Conexant iTVC15 / iTVC16 I2C controller> on cxm0
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: iicbb0: <I2C bit-banging driver> on cxm_iic0
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 master-only
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: could not init tuner
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: cxm0: could not initialize tuner
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: iicbus0: detached
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: iicbb0: detached
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: cxm_iic0: detached
Jan  6 21:19:02 hairball kernel: device_attach: cxm0 attach returned 6
```

I can't seem to find anyone else having a 
	
	



```
could not init tuner
```
 error. From some debugging it looks like the failing function call is:


```
iicbus_start(iicbus, i2c_addr, CXM_I2C_TIMEOUT)
```
 in cxm_eeprom_read() inside dev/cxm/cxm_eeprom.c

Does anyone have any ideas where to go from here? Looks like the whole I2C aspect isn't working but if so, how is the Philips I2C bus detected?

There does seem to be some other version of the port as mentioned in Thread 23246:



			
				tingo said:
			
		

> FWIW, an updated version of the pvrxxx port (works with FreeBSD 8.x) is here: http://www.muc.de/~ag/pvrxxx-20080409_1.tgz
> HTH.



I've downloaded this but it seems to require other files that I can't find.

Thanks,

Dominic


----------



## dohmniq (Jan 15, 2014)

*PVR250 [was: Re: anyone using multimedia/pvrxxx on FreeBSD 9*

Rather than struggle with a potentially unsupported card I instead bought a Hauppauge PVR250 PCI card!

Building multimedia/pvr250 was easy enough, just the psignal to kern_psignal rename to do in the source. I loaded up the modules and here's the response in /var/log/messages:

```
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: <Conexant iTVC16 MPEG Coder> mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff at device 6.0 on pci1
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm_iic0: <Conexant iTVC15 / iTVC16 I2C controller> on cxm0
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: iicbb0: <I2C bit-banging driver> on cxm_iic0
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 master-only
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: Temic 4006 FH5 tuner
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: SAA7115 rev 1 video decoder
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: MSP3415G-B8 audio decoder
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: IR Remote
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Jan 15 15:58:43 hairball kernel: cxm0: encoder firmware version 0x2040011
```
But can I capture anything? 

```
[root@hairball ~]# pvr250-setchannel -g 720x576
[root@hairball ~]# pvr250-setchannel -c
ioctl( tfd, METEORSINPUT ) failed.: Invalid argument
[root@hairball ~]# tail -1 /var/log/messages
Jan 15 16:00:41 hairball kernel: cxm0: video decoder failed to lock
[root@hairball ~]#
```
I've tried replacement SCART to composite cables/adapters with no joy. Strangely, it will record from "radio":

```
[root@hairball ~]# pvr250-setchannel -r
[root@hairball ~]# cat /dev/cxm0  > /tmp/radio.mpg
^C
[root@hairball ~]# file /tmp/radio.mpg
/tmp/radio.mpg: MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex
[root@hairball ~]# ls -l /tmp/radio.mpg
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  655296 Jan 15 16:05 /tmp/radio.mpg
[root@hairball ~]#
```
...which is pretty odd as this card (as far as I'm aware) HAS NO RADIO - certainly no radio socket at least! It does at least show the device driver as working. I have more varied cables arriving soon but for now I leave you with...

*MORAL: Use hardware that you know is supported by FreeBSD, rather than hoping it will be...*


----------



## dohmniq (Jan 17, 2014)

*any PVR users using composite/s-video input?*

I have received some other adapters, like SCART-to-S-video, and tried them out with no success. So a request:

Can anyone using a PCI-based PVR card (e.g. Hauppauge PVR-150/250/350/500, etc.) and also using composite video or S-video input (i.e. not tuner) reply with a short message please? It would help if you said which model card you have, which port you are using to provide /dev/cxm0 and maybe a short dump from /var/log/messages.

Thanks in advance!


----------

